# Mouse Owners



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I know there's a few mouse owners on here, so I was wondering what do you feed them? Most mouse foods are crap it seems. Right now I feed my mice Oxbow Regal Rat with 2 pieces of Hollistic cat food every 2 days for extra protein (this was suggested to me by a mouse breeder). I also give them veggies a maybe once a week, and random goodies. Am I doing okay? What do you do?


----------



## Melle (Sep 29, 2014)

When I had mice I would feed them a mix of Oxbow RR with some Brown's Tropical Rat & Mouse, oats, and whole grain pasta, sometimes puffed rice cereal too.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Did you do the browns for extra protein? I've heard a lot that mice need more protein than rats and I wasn't giving them any for a long time so the cat food thing is new, but if there's a better protein for mice out there....


----------



## Melle (Sep 29, 2014)

Not for protein necessarily. For mice, you generally don't want to go higher than 13% protein in mouse mix, which is what Brown's Tropical Carnival is, at the upper limit.


----------

